#ubuntu-cy 2011-03-11
<savvas> kalisperizomen :)
<savvas> ooo mister edhunter :P
#ubuntu-cy 2014-03-03
<anti-freeze> ubuntulog2: 
<anti-freeze> ubuntulog2: sup
<anti-freeze> ubuntulog2: print True
